# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC анонсирует G2590PX/G2 – новый игровой монитор из специальной серии G2 Esports

## Labs

*Минск, 15 ноября 2018 – Мировой лидер на рынке игровых мониторов компания* *AOC**официально анонсирует свой первый монитор, выпущенный под брендом* *G**2* *Esports** –* *the* *G**2590**PX**/**G**2. Выпуск монитора спецсерии стал возможен благодаря сотрудничеству между* *AOC* *и* *G**2* *Esports**, одной из самых сильных и успешных киберспортивных организаций в мире. Модель отличает уникальный дизайном с артом самурая и логотипом* *G**2* *Esports**. 24,5-дюймовый монитор имеет высокую производительность благодаря частоте 144 Гц, времени отклика 1 мс и* *Free* *Sync**.*
*AOC* *и* *G**2* *Esports** – союз, созданный для победы*
Организация G2 Esports базируется в Берлине.  Основанная в 2013 году известным профессиональным игроком Карлосом ‘ocelote’ Родригесом, G2 Esports быстро утвердилась в качестве титана европейского киберспорта на различных международных соревнованиях. Релиз нового монитора G2590PX/G2 обозначит новый этап успешного партнерства как для AOC, так и для G2 Esports.
«Этот монитор выражает не только признание успеха G2 Esports компанией AOC, но и поддержку всех фанатов и поклонников игроков из G2 Esports», *–* сказал Стефан Зоммер, директор по маркетингу и управлению бизнесом в AOC International Europe. Карлос ‘ocelote’ Родригес добавляет: «AOC оказался невероятным партнером для нас и наших игроков. Качество мониторов вместе со степенью заинтересованности и участия, проявленной их командой, заставляет нас глубоко гордиться этим сотрудничеством. В результате мы создали монитор под брендом G2, который воплощает в себе сильные стороны нашего партнерства. И мы можем назвать его своим. Мы в восторге от G2590PX/G2 и не можем дождаться момента, когда увидим эти мониторы в домах многочисленных преданных членов #G2ARMY».
*Вся мощь монитора AOC на 24,5 дюймах*
Созданный на базе уже известных игровых мониторов AOC серии G90, G2590PX/G2 имеет безрамочную TN панель формата 16:9 с разрешением Full HD (1920×1080 пикселей), поддержку FreeSync, время отклика 1 мс и высокую частоту обновления до 144 Гц. На примере AOC G2590PX/G2 AOC демонстрируется, как в дисплее можно сочетать производительность, стиль и доступность, и при этом обеспечить плавный игровой процесс без разрывов и подвисаний.
Специальная серия G2 Esports уже в продаже по цене от 880 BYN.

----------

